# Any Coleman lantern people out there?



## Flint Mitch (May 5, 2017)

I have a question about a model CL2 made in June of 1984...
Most other lanterns I see have a heat shield inside. I googled a bit and found that the earlier made of this model didn't have a heat shield. Is this true, or does this need one. Last camping trip I burned this for a solid 10 hours with no problems. I just don't want a fireworks display next trip!!






Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CentaurG2 (May 6, 2017)

I would not worry too much about it. White fuel Coleman lanterns run at really low pressure. I don’t think you could ever burn a hole in the bottom plate (let alone the fount) to have an explosion. If you were running a big petromax flat out I might think twice about it. Just keep a close eye on your mantles and replace them if you see a hole develop. If it really gives you the willies, you probably can still buy the part or you can make one easy enough out of a piece of copper or tin.


http://www.oldcolemanparts.com/home.php


----------

